# Fun with pollen



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

outstanding picture!


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

I was trying to get some pictures of bees loaded with pollen at the hive entrance. This one just landed on my arm and sat there for a photo op.


----------



## Eyeshooter (Mar 8, 2008)

Great shot!


----------



## pbwhite (Apr 13, 2009)

You prompted me to try and get some shots of pollen coming in to our hive - man are those ladies in a hurry to unpack their bags! Tough to catch 'em coming in!


----------

